
Ask HN: How is predictive suggestion possible on encrypted services like Gmail? - rajesh-s
Even if it&#x27;s done locally on device, where would they get the training data set for it to work so well?<p>Same goes for reply response, follow-up reminders and other new features that if offers.
======
jiveturkey
It's not encrypted e2e. Google sees the plaintext and operates on it.

